# well, i filed.



## momtoboys (Apr 22, 2012)

i pawned my engagement ring, i got 600 dollars. So i spent 135 of it filing for divorce. I feel like i have some closure now, although him having a gf was closure, this is even more so. It's finally ending and i am starting to feel relived. 

I texted him and told him that i pawned my ring to file for divorce, so i filed and asked for sole legal and sole physically custody of the kids. I also said i was going to have to mail the papers to the sheriffs office down there to have him served. I told him the only reason i was telling him was because i did not want to catch him off guard with being served. All he said in response was "Can't you just mail them to me?"


.........then said nothing else. He is probably thrilled that i finally filed.  One step closer to having me completely out of his life.


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

Good for you Mom- its a step forward to your new life


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

congrats, mom -- one more step closer to getting this all behind you.


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

I am hoping to be there this week too! I can't wait to be done!

It must be a bittersweet experience.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Well his response goes righ tin line with everything else he's done.

From this day forward, cut off all contact with him except for co-parenting conversations. 

He is in the past so keep him there.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow. You are still being nice to him, giving him the heads up I'm not sure he deserves. Good for you. Now you can start the rest of your life, and it will be better!


----------



## momtoboys (Apr 22, 2012)

I just want to be the bigger person. He has some im a b*tch, etc and how horrible i am, but really i am the one being civil.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

You really are, and that is something that a divorce cannot take from you.


----------

